# Gaucho:  ¿Término racista o simplemente una identidad?



## DCPaco

bechu said:


> *la que mas me gusta es charito!!!! lejos el mejor!!!* *, por dios, chayo, chayito, parece que lo dijera un gaucho o un borracho, jajaja. Y rochi es de rocio, mmm, no va con rosario.*


 
Siempre pensé que el gaucho era simplemente un "vaquero" argentino, pero no se me ocurrió que decir que alguien es un "gaucho" fuera algo depectivo.  Sin embargo, me parece que aquí en este contexto, el término es definitivamente con afán de ofender.  ¿Acaso es así o me equivoco?

¿El gaucho es un "mestizo" de Argentina?

Agradecería una explicación.

Saludos,
Paco


----------



## Vanda

You ask about Argentina, but for me gaúcho is the inhabitant of the last state in order in my country. Just that, like for example a californian is the inhabitant of California. And our gaúchos are pretty fond of their state and denomination!


----------



## DCPaco

Vanda said:


> You ask about Argentina, but for me gaúcho is the inhabitant of the last state in order in my country. Just that, like for example a californian is the inhabitant of California. And our gaúchos are pretty fond of their state and denomination!


 

Care to elaborate a bit?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Here I am Vanda, a real _gaúcho_ from the state of Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil!
Yes, the _gaúcho_ culture from RS, Argentina and Uruguay is very close however we have some differences hehehehe.
You can always think of us drinking _chimarrão_ and eating _churrasco_, wearing _pilcha_, for men, and _vestido de prenda_, for women.
However, _gaúcho_ is not just that, it's a life style. It's the respect to the differences and the proud of living on the praries.
I don't know if that happen with the Argentinian _gaúchos, _but, we, from RS, open several Centers of Gaucho Culture around the globe, the called CTG. Don't be surprised if you see one in Mexico.  That's the love of our land and the proud of the things left by the ones who already gone and fought for this land.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Here's a Wikipedia link in English about the_ gaúchos._ And here it is in Spanish.


----------



## roxcyn

Paco:  

La escuela hispana en mi ciudad es una escuela que enseña las clases en español (para los angloparlantes) y también en cada grado hay más inglés.  Bueno, el caso es que cada maestra en la escuela escoge un estudiante o una estudiante para "el bueno guacho," es el/la estudiante que ha mejorado en la clase o que hace muy bien trabajo .  Así, creo que en este contexto no es racista.


----------



## DCPaco

Muchas gracias a los tres por contestar.  

Ronanpoirier, muchas gracias porque no sólo contestaste, sino compartiste conmigo de tu cultura que definitivamente me parece que es digna de admiración...aprendí mucho al leer el artículo y disfruté del poema que venía dentro del artículo del Wikipedia en español.

Saludos,
Paco


----------



## Rayines

Éstas son las definiciones que da la RAE con respecto a la concepción que, al menos en Argentina, tenemos del *gaucho*. No se considera un término en absoluto despectivo:

*gaucho**, cha**.*
*5.* m. Mestizo que, en los siglos XVIII y XIX, habitaba la Argentina, el Uruguay y Río Grande del Sur, en el Brasil, era jinete trashumante y diestro en los trabajos ganaderos.
*6.* m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Hombre de campo, experimentado en las faenas ganaderas tradicionales.


----------



## DCPaco

Rayines said:


> No se considera un término en absoluto despectivo:


 
Gracias Rayines!  Pero, no te parece algo despectivo como lo usó "bechu"?


----------



## Elibennet

Acá en Argentina SI se usa en tono despectivo aveces. Se lo usa (aveces) como sinónimo de persona de campo que no conoce la ciudad, como persona rústica. Creo que en el ejemplo de Bechu está usado así.


----------



## MarcB

Article in Portuguese


----------



## Mirko_87

He is like a HUASO in Chile


----------



## natasha2000

Creo que término gaucho adquirió el significado despectivo en el siglo XIX, cuando surgió el conflicto entre la "civilización" y "barbarie", siendo todo lo urbano calificado como "civilización" y todo lo que venía de campo como "barbarie". Así, los gauchos fueron presentados, como dijo Raynes, como bárbaros (y no en el sentido que le dan hoy en día los argentinos a esa palabra, sino completamente opuesto ), incultos, sangrientos, malvados, todo lo peor, por la parte de los "civilizados", como fue el presidente y escritor Domingo Faustino Sarmiento. De esta manera en su obra Facundo o Civilización o Barbarie describe el caudiloo gaucho Facundo Quiroga. Por otro lado, había otro movimento romanticista/politico literario que defendía causa gaucha, y el mejor ejemplo es Martín Fierro de José Hernández, la obra que incluso está escrita con el lenguaje gaucho, y no en una forma culta del idioma español.


----------



## Mate

natasha2000 said:


> Creo que término gaucho adquirió el significado despectivo en el siglo XIX, cuando surgió el conflicto entre la "civilización" y "barbarie", siendo todo lo urbano calificado como "civilización" y todo lo que venía de campo como "barbarie". Así, los gauchos fueron presentados, como dijo Raynes, como bárbaros (y no en el sentido que le dan hoy en día los argentinos a esa palabra, sino completamente opuesto ), incultos, sangrientos, malvados, todo lo peor, por la parte de los "civilizados", como fue el presidente y escritor Domingo Faustino Sarmiento. De esta manera en su obra Facundo o Civilización o Barbarie describe el caudiloo gaucho Facundo Quiroga. Por otro lado, había otro movimento romanticista/politico literario que defendía causa gaucha, y el mejor ejemplo es Martín Fierro de José Hernández, la obra que incluso está escrita con el lenguaje gaucho, y no en una forma culta del idioma español.


 
He pegado abajo un par de fragmentos de "El civilizador de San Juan", artículo sobre *Domingo Faustino Sarmiento* publicado por el escritor y filósofo argentino José Pablo Feinmann en el diario Página/12, en agosto último. Espero no haber transgredido, una vez más, las reglas del foro.

_"...Huye porque, dice, “quería morir como había vivido, como he jurado vivir, sin que mi voluntad consienta jamás en la violencia” (Ibid., p. 775). Pero el joven periodista habrá de madurar y crecer y habrá de ser un hombre poderoso en la república y habrá, un 20 de noviembre de 1861, de escribirle una carta a otro hombre poderoso de la república, el general Mitre, en la que dirá: *“No ahorre usted sangre de gauchos: es lo único que tienen de seres humanos”."*_

_"Poderoso, violento, genial, un titán Sarmiento. También es, acaso, el primero es sistematizar la contradicción (que no tiene superación dialéctica, que sólo la muerte puede resolver) *civilización y barbarie*, que utilizará Huntington para meter a su país en la guerra en que hoy está, porque “la contradicción es *civilización y barbarie*”. Estos civilizados de hoy podrán matar (como él mató), podrán arrojar misiles y recibirlos en una lucha insensata, pero no tendrán jamás su complejidad titánica, su urdimbre deslumbrante y única."_

Nota: los términos resaltados en negrita los he puesto yo.

Sarmiento denostó sin piedad al *gaucho* pero, mal que nos pese, fue el hombre que sentó las bases, en la aún jóven Argentina, de la educación pública y gratuita que aún hoy, maltrecha y malpaga, sigue vigente y en lucha.

Para manchar su figura -y esto no sea entendido como una defensa, que no la precisa y menos de mí- primero hay que levantarle un monumento.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## ps139

Vanda said:


> You ask about Argentina, but for me gaúcho is the inhabitant of the last state in order in my country. Just that, like for example a californian is the inhabitant of California. And our gaúchos are pretty fond of their state and denomination!


a little off topic, but: Is Ronaldinho called Ronaldinho Gaucho or something like that? I could be totally wrong, but does this mean that he is from that area of Brazil?


----------



## natasha2000

Mateamargo said:


> Sarmiento denostó sin piedad al *gaucho* pero, mal que nos pese, fue el hombre que sentó las bases, en la aún jóven Argentina, de la educación pública y gratuita que aún hoy, maltrecha y malpaga, sigue vigente y en lucha.
> 
> Para manchar su figura -y esto no sea entendido como una defensa, que no la precisa y menos de mí- primero hay que levantarle un monumento.
> 
> Saludos - Mate


 
Mate,
Escribí lo que escribí sin animo de ofender a nadie. Sarmiento es un personaje bastante contradictorio y para tener una imagen más o menos objetiva sobre él, hay que hablar mucho más. Por desgracia, este hilo trata de gauchos y no de Sermiento, y por eso no dije nada más. A mi me enseñaron que era un hombre grande, que hizo de Argentina un sitio más civilizado y ante todo, más humano, pero mucho más tarde me enteré del precio que tuvo que pagarse por eso y ahora ya no pienso lo mismo de ese señor que antes.
Un saludo, y espero que no me guardes rencor...


----------



## Ana Raquel

> Gaucho:  ¿Término racista o simplemente una identidad?


 
no sé seguro sobre "gaucho" pero he oído "gaucha" y "gauchada" como términos positivos, lo he oído usar a uruguayos, supongo que los argentinos también lo pueden usar así, gaucha refiriéndose a una chica muy colaboradora, que ayuda a los demás, y gauchada como un gran favor hecho a alguien.

Rioplatenses del forum ¿pueden confrmar esto?


----------



## Vanda

ps139 said:


> a little off topic, but: Is Ronaldinho called Ronaldinho Gaucho or something like that? I could be totally wrong, but does this mean that he is from that area of Brazil?


 
Surely he is gaúcho and according to the gaúcho spirit (well explained by Ronan) he is proud of being one and makes sure everybody knows that. Gaúchos in our country are very attached to their habits and are the only ones tha still honor all their traditions.


----------



## Mate

natasha2000 said:


> Un saludo, y espero que no me guardes rencor...


 
Estamos aquí para debatir ideas, no para clasificar, calificar y menos juzgar a _los otros._ 

Jamás Natasha. Jamás te guardaré rencor por decir lo que piensas. Al contrario. 

"_On ne tue point les idées_" 

Salut! - Maté .


----------



## Mate

Vanda said:


> Surely he is gaúcho and according to the gaúcho spirit (well explained by Ronan) he is proud of being one and makes sure everybody knows that. Gaúchos in our country are very attached to their habits and are the only ones tha still honor all their traditions.


Vanda y demás amigos de Brasil: 

Recorrí toda la región pampeana ejerciendo mi profesión (veterinaria). 
También, y ya como turista, recorrí gran parte de la región patagónica, la chaqueña, la mesopotámica, el Uruguay y el sur de Brasil. 

La cultura gaucha es prácticamente la misma en todas las áreas de su influencia. Lo único que cambia es el idioma. 

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Ana Raquel said:


> no sé seguro sobre "gaucho" pero he oído "gaucha" y "gauchada" como términos positivos, lo he oído usar a uruguayos, supongo que los argentinos también lo pueden usar así, gaucha refiriéndose a una chica muy colaboradora, que ayuda a los demás, y gauchada como un gran favor hecho a alguien.
> 
> Rioplatenses del forum ¿pueden confrmar esto?


 
Justamente, a medida que avanzaba en la lectura de las opiniones, recordé que mi abuela (entre otros muchos) usa el término "gauchito/a" para elogiar a alguien que es solidario, o colaborador, como bien dice Ana Raquel. Una Gauchada es un gran favor, confirmáu!

Un famoso gaucho es el personaje de historietas Inodoro Pereyra, el gaucho renegáu. 

Respondiendo al tema del topic, como todos los términos que acotan una pertenencia étnica, cultural, etc., tiene sus detractores. O más bien los que desprecian lo que significa lo distinto de ellos mismos.

Como "negro", que siendo un color, es tan usado por justamente los racistas para denigrar y despreciar. O "judío", idem. 

Los gauchos fueron y son despreciados por las personas incapaces de ver la riqueza en la diversidad de naturalezas humanas, que creen que por el hecho de que alguien no viva según sus patrones de éxito en la vida, es pasible de ser denigrado. 

Creo que todo subyace en la falta de respeto por la diferencia. En la falta de tolerancia por lo distinto. Un defecto muy humano. Ahijuna! (término muy usado en el entorno gauchesco, contracción de "*A*y, *hij*o de *una* mala madre/gran p***"

Saludos!


----------



## AuPhinger

ronanpoirier said:


> Here I am Vanda, a real _gaúcho_ from the state of Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil!
> Yes, the _gaúcho_ culture from RS, Argentina and Uruguay is very close however we have some differences hehehehe.
> You can always think of us drinking _chimarrão_ and eating _churrasco_, wearing _pilcha_, for men, and _vestido de prenda_, for women.
> However, _gaúcho_ is not just that, it's a life style. It's the respect to the differences and the proud of living on the praries.
> I don't know if that happen with the Argentinian _gaúchos, _but, we, from RS, open several Centers of Gaucho Culture around the globe, the called CTG. Don't be surprised if you see one in Mexico.  That's the love of our land and the proud of the things left by the ones who already gone and fought for this land.



I am from the US (of A, just to clarify! ).  I really appreciate ronan's quote above, as it is similar to how I view myself.  Today, I live in town that is part of a large metropolitan area (Chicago, Illinois), but wish (and have hopes) I could get away, back to the country.  I am not a "cowboy", but I was raised on the farm and have life on the land in my soul.  Many will refer to me as "cowboy" or "country boy" or "hick" or a number of other things in a variety of meanings, ranging from good-natured kidding to outright derision.  Such a lifestyle is indeed looked down upon by a great number of our urban folks.

It doesn't bother me at all!  I know who I am, and what I am, and what I want!


----------



## Horazio

For the OP:
The gaucho is a very patriotic symbol. 
The gaucho represents freedom, manhood and most of all BRAVERY.
This is not an opinion. Just ask any argentinian or uruguayan who knows at least basic history of the river plat republics.


----------



## jprr

DCPaco said:


> Siempre pensé que el gaucho era simplemente un "vaquero" argentino, pero no se me ocurrió que decir que alguien es un "gaucho" fuera algo depectivo.  Sin embargo, me parece que aquí en este contexto, el término es definitivamente con afán de ofender.  ¿Acaso es así o me equivoco?
> 
> ¿El gaucho es un "mestizo" de Argentina?
> 
> Agradecería una explicación.
> 
> Saludos,
> Paco


Hola:
No quiero meter la nariz y tampoco la pata, pero me pregunto...
Por lo que escuché, dicho por argentinos "G*au*cho" siempre es amistoso o/y elogioso.
Pero hay una palabra que sí puede ser bastante despectiva / ofensiva es "g*ua*cho"...

¿No confundiste las dos palabras por ser casi parecidas ?


----------



## coquis14

Gaucho --> argentino
Ga*ú*cho --> brasileño (Porto Alegre)
Ambas con el mismo significado , sólo cambia la fonética.

Saludos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Inodoro Pereyra, gaucho increíble (creado por nuestro gigante Fontanarrosa).

Conocí un solo gaucho en carne propia, en la Cordillera de los Andes (en Mendoza)... Peteco: muy trabajador, fuerte, ensimismado, culto y por sobre todas las cosas, respetuoso. Ésa es exactamente la imagen que la mayoría tiene del gaucho, con su mate o _chimarrão_, y que el gaucho definitivamente es.



Sobre la leyenda del Gauchito Gil http://www.cuco.com.ar/gauchito_gil.htm


----------



## gatogab

Ana Raquel said:


> ... pero he oído y gauchada como un gran favor hecho a alguien.


 
Efectivamente, la expresión ¿_me hacís una gauchá? = ¿me haces una gauchada? = ¿me haces un favor? _es usada, en manera coloquial, en Chile.


----------



## argentina84

A veces se usa la palabra "gaucho" para describir a alguien un poco inculto, y tal vez hasta vago, holgazán. De todas formas, no es una palabra que se utilice con frecuencia para descalificar a una persona. Se utiliza más bien en un tono bromista.



gatogab said:


> Efectivamente, la expresión ¿_me hacís una gauchá? = ¿me haces una gauchada? = ¿me haces un favor? _es usada, en manera coloquial, en Chile.



!También en Argentina!


----------



## Glamdoll

Jamás lo tomaría como insulto.
Es como dicen = identidad (trabajadores del campo)
y luego.. las frases que siempre se dicen ''es re gauchita'' (buena, simpática)
gauchada = favor.


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
En Argentina la palabra gaucho no tiene por lo general un sentido despectivo. El gaucho, me refiero al personaje rural, es simplemente un habitante y trabajador del campo que lleva arraigadas las tradiciones y el estilo de vida propios de ese sector de la sociedad. Poseen las mismas virtudes y miserias que cualquier otro ser humano, que a veces se las enfatiza para bien o para mal como si fuesen atributos exclusivos de ellos.
El gaucho, según su origen histórico es mestizo entre español e indio, lo que los colocó por prejuicio en una jerarquía social inferior, pero posteriormente las inmigraciones provenientes de distintos países europeos, que se fueron distribuyendo en las diferentes regiones rurales del país, cambiaron el aspecto étnico del gaucho de maneras diversas.
Los gauchos por habitar en inmensas y desoladas llanuras son solidarios con quienes requieren ayuda, de ahí el término gauchada. También por lo mismo puede ser pendenciero y esquivo, pero esto último en menor grado y no influye en la imagen positiva que popularmente se tiene de ellos. Tampoco es considerado un “bruto” a pesar de su, en general, limitado nivel de instrucción como ocurre en Chile con el huaso, que sería aproximadamente el equivalente al gaucho argentino.

Dandee


----------

